# Pellet Stove Homework, help me out guys



## Happy Hour (Jan 24, 2013)

Been searching/reading here for a few days now....great info

Thinking of buying a Pellet Stove for my house *(Basement is my only option)* and looking for some advice from you, the experts.
Background:
1) House is an old 1 & 1/2 cape pretty well insulated with new windows, is about 1200sq./ft., and heated buy Forced H/W.
2) Since 5/31/12, If had oil delivered 3 times @ $3.50/gal and have spent just shy of $1800.00 (Full Tank after yesterday delivery), so I spend around $2500/ yr for oil.
3) Live in Southern ME. and has been 0* at night for 3 nights.  Last night with heat set at 70*, 1st floor was 70* and 2nd floor bedroom was 65* (only one of 2 bedroom doors open) So my furnance heat my house quite well.

I've gone and talked with 2 different dealers and am between 2 differnt stove (really 3)
Dealer 1 showed me the Enviro Maxx-M, which I liked the size and features of. Auger in burnpot is great.
Dealer 2 showed me the Harmon P-68 and P-61-(said this will do what a what of it).  Really liked that duct work can be added to this stove and vent right from the basement to anywhere I want to put a register.

What do you guys think?  Is spending this much money really worth it for my heating needs?
I grew-up with a fireplace and love the heat and being able to have a door open when its cold out, lol.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 25, 2013)

Harmans do not have the Duct option. The Maxx-M has the duct option. 

Whats the Total Sq ft of the house, with basement?  Gotta be more than 1,200 sq ft total? 

If your gonna  heat from the basement, your gonna.NEED a Big unit. All.above are good units. The Drolet-65 and Enerzone Euromax are 2 more to look at if they are around (they can be ducted). Also maybe look into Pellet Furnace/Boiler route?


----------



## stikit2bigoyl (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> Been searching/reading here for a few days now....great info
> 
> Thinking of buying a Pellet Stove for my house *(Basement is my only option)* and looking for some advice from you, the experts.
> Background:
> ...


 
Try evergreenheat.com in OOB .They carry pellet boilers that you can tie into your FHW system.


----------



## john193 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just to echo the previous sentiment, since you will be heating your house via the basement you will need a big unit.  You should also expect to still use the oil burner on your second floor on really cold days/nights.  I'm not familiar with the Enviro Maxx but have seen the P68 in action and that thing is pretty much a freight train of heat.  Do you have the option to cut registers in your floor to help the heat rise upstairs?


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 25, 2013)

Go with the Harman P68....big stove and monster heat. You will love it if your expectations are reasonable. I am yet to see a finer stove.On the other hand, if your expectations are unreasonable, you can come back here after buying it and whine about every little imperfection of the stove and what it does not do for you that you "just assumed" that it would do. In summation, it will have no problem turning cold air warm if you burn good pellets. It will require some cleaning, feeding, washing and periodic maintenance, It will not clean itself, run perfectly quiet, or wash your balls for you when you are done golfing....but *IT WILL* keep you nice and warm!


----------



## WoodPorn (Jan 25, 2013)

oldmountvernon said:


> mine does 2 outta 3 but then again i cant get my balls close enough to find out


 Have the wife take them down off of the shelf....


----------



## WNCBear (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm far from being an expert, but will attest to my experience with the Eco-65 thusfar.

My casa is a two-story above-grade with a full, walkout basement (3 levels total).  When I built the house, I included both electric and propane heat systems with an automatic switch over to propane once the outside temps reach a cetain level.  I can adjust the level on the main HVAC board.  I added the Eco-65 last fall as I made the decision that the propane man could take a hike ($3,000 last year).   I have set the system so that the propane will not start unless it gets to be -1,000,000 outside *and* monkeys start flying.

The stove is in my walkout basement (insulated, but not finished) and ducted to my main level.  The basement stairwell is the de facto air return.  Overall, I'm very pleased with the stove's performance.  I can keep the majority of the main level of my house (approx. 1,700 SF on the side of the house where the stove is located) at 69- 70 with the stove running on level 2 (of 6) as long as outside temps are above 30.  Once temps go below, I can generally achieve the same with level 3.  I had to bump it to level 4 earlier this week when the temps got into the upper teens.  The heat transfer to the opposite side of the main level and upper level is not as dramatic and the heat pumps are needed to take the edge off once it gets below 30.  They do, however, run significantly less that they would otherwise.  The basement will stay in the mid-60s with just a little fluctuation depending on the setting.

As you would expect, the rate of pellet consumption increases with higher settings; I burn 2 bags/day when at level 2 and 3.5 bags/day when setting was at 4.

Maintenance is consistent with most of what I've read (on this forum) others do.  Do your part and clean it, and it will do its part and burn.

I had one mishap that required a call to customer service at SBI.  I was able to talk to a gentleman immediately and was exceedingly impressed with his help and patience.  I hate to admit it, but since I'm among friends (right?), I will.  It was a post-cleaning operator (that's me) error that was the problem.  After about 30 min. of some basic diagnostic work with no resolution to the problem, he gave me a short list of other things to try.  I told him I would do them and that I would call back if the problem was not resolved.  He said that would not be necessary as he would call me back in 30 min.  I fixed my own mistake and the problem was solved.  He held to his word and called me back just as he said he would.

I purchased the stove at Northern Tool last summer (<$2,000 at the time) and did the install myself.  I'm into the whole system (stove, OAK, exhaust venting, and duct) for just under $3,000.  I've got about $1,000 in pellets and that should carry me through this winter.  I figure my payback period to be +/- 2 yrs.  After that, I'm going to start emiling pics of the setup to the propance man.

Good luck with your search, selection, installation, etc.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your replies, keep them coming.

@ DexterDay, My house is appx. 26X30, so about 780sq./ft/floor.  I didn't know the Enviro Maxx had the duct work option and the dealer never said any thing about it.  How-ever, the Harmon dealer did show me (and installed it) the duct piece that installs onto the front of the P-61/68 to allow to run vent duct. I did a search for dealers of the other stoves you mentioned and they are a little to far away. 

@ stikit2bigoyl, I will look them up but prob. further away from me than I would like.  After doing more reading here, looks like I want a dealer that I like and that also is all in one Dealer, installer, and Service) The Harmon Dealer I visited does fit that bill, has been there 35 years, and I really liked the gentleman that helped me.  He has been there 17yrs. and installed for 15 of those years. 

@ john193, From my reading here, I do understand I will need a BIG pellet stove, lol. I'm a overkill type guy, go big or go home.  I'm glad to see they have some big units available.  I do have the option to cut for registers and will buy a stove that allows the duct work option.

@ CT Pellet, The P-68 seems like the right fit for me and I think it would meet my expections, it just a good thing I don't golf, cause know-one should have dirty balls  Warm balls,YES! 

@ oldmountvernon,  Sounds like you have the right stove, just don't get your balls to close to it 

@ WoodPorn, 

@WNCBear, Thanks for sharing your experience.  How many registers are you hooked up to on your 1 st floor?


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

Problem with a pellet stove in the basement with duct added is the convection blower is a wee bit small. Whats your budget? Look at the St Croix revolution or Fahrenheit 50F I think you'll be happier with the amount of air they can turn around. Plus you can add air returns to lessen the heat being wasted in the basement. I don't think the cost is all that much more to do it right the first time.

Ask me how I know?


----------



## silverfox103 (Jan 25, 2013)

My 2 cents:  putting the stove in the basement is a big mistake.  You need it up in your living area.  As for stoves, go with the P68.

Tom C.


----------



## CT Pellet (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> My house is appx. 26X30, so about 780sq./ft/floor.


P68 is more than enough. Even in the coldest of temps, with that stove you should be able to bake cookies on your couch!


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 25, 2013)

@ jtakeman, That was my only concerm with the Harman, the Enviro Maxx is like 435CFM (think that's pretty good..??) I will look into the others.  The thing is finding a close enough, all in one dealer that I like. 

@ silverfox103, I wish my 1st floor was an option.....She said NO! Happy wife=Happy life 

@ CT Pellet, MMMmmmmmm....I love cookies.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 25, 2013)

She will rethink that NO over repeatedly if you don't have a way of distributing that pellet heat. Cold wife = Unhappy wife = Dog house for you fido. 

The folks above have put it right out there and unless you have a known workable means of getting the heat distributed someone will be kicking themselves many times over.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

With a pellet stove in the basement(don't care what brand) you'll need to work hard on air flow(adding fans ect). No matter what you do it will be warmer by quite a bit in the basement. Adding duct will help balance it. *Problem with the P68 and duct work(*if it has that option?*) is the convection blower is way too small.* You'll need something with at least 400 CFM minimum to accomplish what you want. The more CFM the better to turn the air and keep the duct temps as cool as possible. You don't want to step on a 200 degree duct!

Trust me I live in your world! I have heated from my basement for the last 17 years and its not an easy task. We were fine for the most part until it got really cold. Then it was all we could do to get the heat upstairs! 80 in the basement and barely 65 upstairs isn't all that fun! The star must align perfectly or you will freeze when the severe cold sets in! Been there done that until the beast arrived and duct work/larger cfm blower was added!

Minimum:  Maxx-M or Eco 65 and duct work. Best case would be a pellet furnace. A bit more cash up front, But far better end results!


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 25, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> She will rethink that NO over repeatedly if you don't have a way of distributing that pellet heat. Cold wife = Unhappy wife = Dog house for you fido.
> 
> The folks above have put it right out there and unless you have a known workable means of getting the heat distributed someone will be kicking themselves many times over.


 
I totally agree   She wants nothing to do with having it on the first floor due to that our house is pretty small and would take up space (as little as it may be) This is why I looking for help and trying to figure if a stove in the basement with duct work will actually do what I want of it. It would also be nice if my basement was just a little warmer too.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> I totally agree  She wants nothing to do with having it on the first floor due to that our house is pretty small and would take up space (as little as it may be) This is why I looking for help and trying to figure if a stove in the basement with duct work will actually do what I want of it. It would also be nice if my basement was just a little warmer too.


 
Do you keep the basement closed off? With a pellet stove you'll need a return path to the stove even with duct. I suggest a louvered door if it must be closed off. The warm return air will warm the basement, But it will be slightly cooler than upstairs(with ducting).

I am heating 2K sqft with basically the Maxx M(Omega with Maxx mods) and I have the basement at 66 and the upstairs is 72. This works much better than when we didn't have duct. If you want the basement warmer you can open a section of the duct to let more heat in the basement.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> With a pellet stove in the basement(don't care what brand) you'll need to work hard on air flow(adding fans ect). No matter what you do it will be warmer by quite a bit in the basement. Adding duct will help balance it. *Problem with the P68 and duct work(*if it has that option?*) is the convection blower is way too small.* You'll need something with at least 400 CFM minimum to accomplish what you want. The more CFM the better to turn the air and keep the duct temps as cool as possible. You don't want to step on a 200 degree duct!
> 
> Trust me I live in your world! I have heated from my basement for the last 17 years and its not an easy task. We were fine for the most part until it got really cold. Then it was all we could do to get the heat upstairs! 80 in the basement and barely 65 upstairs isn't all that fun! The star must align perfectly or you will freeze when the severe cold sets in! Been there done that until the beast arrived and duct work/larger cfm blower was added!
> 
> Minimum: Maxx-M or Eco 65 and duct work. Best case would be a pellet furnace. A bit more cash up front, But far better end results!


 
I will def. not jump right into buying anything until I'm sure I'm doing/getting the right set-up. I see the Maxx-M is 435CFM and can have duct work added.  I have not even set eyes on or read anything about a pellet furnace cause I'm not sure it's something that interests me but enough people have now mentioned it, I guess I will atleast read about them.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 25, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Do you keep the basement closed off? With a pellet stove you'll need a return path to the stove even with duct. I suggest a louvered door if it must be closed off. The warm return air will warm the basement, But it will be slightly cooler than upstairs(with ducting).
> 
> I am heating 2K sqft with basically the Maxx M(Omega with Maxx mods) and I have the basement at 66 and the upstairs is 72. This works much better than when we didn't have duct. If you want the basement warmer you can open a section of the duct to let more heat in the basement.


 
I leave my basement door open to some degree always (Cat box in basement) Wed. night @ 0* outside, my basement was 53.7*, 1st floor 70*, and 65* on 2nd floor (with FHW furnace) so I think my house heats pretty easy.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 25, 2013)

As jtakeman said the thing about a pellet furnace is the size of their convection blowers.

There are also pellet boilers and you already have the plumbing installed for that.

Some of the stove owners on here have come up with their own solutions to heating from the dungeons, however a few of these are  frowned upon by the stove makers, the code enforcement folks, and the insurance companies.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> I will def. not jump right into buying anything until I'm sure I'm doing/getting the right set-up. I see the Maxx-M is 435CFM and can have duct work added. I have not even set eyes on or read anything about a pellet furnace cause I'm not sure it's something that interests me but enough people have now mentioned it, I guess I will atleast read about them.


 

The blower on the maxx is barely enough for my setup. And the Maxx M only has partial of the convection air sent thru the duct. I modded mine to have all the convection air to go upstairs where we want most of the heat. I'd look more to the Eco 65(it wasn't available when I was stove hunting) as it offers more air to the duct work. Blower size is still a bit small IMHO. My convection temps are still pretty warm and I bet the Eco 65 is as well in the higher heat ranges.

Pellet furnaces are going to have cooler duct temps plus more CFM that work on your side. I'm glad you are at least taking a look at them.

Here is my thread where I covered my mod. We are not cold upstairs anymore even in -20 weather. Stove doesn't work any harder than if I was just heating the basement. Saving some fuel too(sorry Mr. Pellet man  )!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...r-to-start-with-more-additions-to-come.61828/


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> There are also pellet boilers and you already have the plumbing installed for that...........


 
I didn't see that, Cat's meow and cheaper than adding duct work! Sister in a pellet boiler like the Harman HydroFlex 60

http://www.harmanstoves.com/Products/HydroFlex-60-Pellet-Boiler.aspx


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 25, 2013)

A pellet furnace isnt anything different (internally) but externally they just have a Plenum and duct the Heat..

Heating from the basement will result in poor attempts and a cold bedroom (mad wife). 

Here is a pic of Mine and also the bedroom temps  (pretty damn even) 

Granted you have H/W for heat, but installing your own duct work wont take much. I would put one register in every room on the 1st level and let natural convection and cold air return bring warm air upstairs. 

Do it once and do it right. Mr. Takeman has been at this game for much longer than most of us... I listened to him early on and have NEVER been happier. My Quad heated my house great. But it had to be 78° in the dining room, to be 71° in the bedrooms (before through the wall fans)....  Whole house is within about 1°-3° now with the furnace  Love it


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 25, 2013)

One other problem I see is getting heat up to the second floor. I am only heating a raised ranch, Where you are trying to heat a cape with an extra floor above it. If you decide to go duct you'll need to figure out how to run a truck for the second floor. Plus a vent in each room.

This maybe the kicker that steers you towards a pellet boiler sistered into the present system?


----------



## WNCBear (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies, keep them coming.
> 
> @ DexterDay, My house is appx. 26X30, so about 780sq./ft/floor. I didn't know the Enviro Maxx had the duct work option and the dealer never said any thing about it. How-ever, the Harmon dealer did show me (and installed it) the duct piece that installs onto the front of the P-61/68 to allow to run vent duct. I did a search for dealers of the other stoves you mentioned and they are a little to far away.
> 
> ...


 
Plenum kit allows for 2 ducts.  I set mine up with 6" flex ducts with 20'+/- runs from plenum.  The blocking plate that partially covers the front of the stove redirects a significant portion (2/3, maybe...that's a guess) of the 465 CFM air flow to the vents.  The remainder flows from the front of the stove into the basement.  I tapped into existing, flexible HVAC ducts near the existing registers, adding Ys and manual dampers so I could regulate air flow, switching between the existing system and the stove.  When the A/C is in use this summer, I'll switch the dampers back.  Registers are approx. equidistant from each other and the basement door which is wide open on the opposite side of the main level family room.


----------



## VTrider (Jan 25, 2013)

Basement dweller here...

I heated my house from the basement with a wood stove for 8 years now, my house is about 20% bigger (around 1,450sq ft) - I replaced the wood stove in basement with an Enviro Maxx unit 2 years ago and couldn't be happier. It cost me just over $900.00 last year to heat my entire house, 72 degrees 24/7 all Winter.

I also have 2 levels above the basement and have absolutely zero problems keeping the house a consistent temperature. Heating your house from the basement is possible (there are plenty of members here who do it), but you just need to have realistic expectations, do your homework (which includes local codes, etc. when applicable) and think outside of the box. I kinda lucked out since the duct work / registers were already in place when I bought the house - I also have basement steps acting as a cold air return, an insulated basement and ceiling fans.

Before I made the switch I spent countless hours reading through threads here on the subject and basically narrowed my pellet stove choice down to the P68 and Maxx (or Maxx-M). The reason I went w/the Maxx as stated earlier is that it has a 455cfm convection blower - it has the horsepower to push all that heat through the ducts. The P68 is a great stove, but it *simply doesn't have enough convection blower cfms* to do the job - I cannot stress this enough. Also, the Maxx series can hold 3 bags of pellets in the hopper.

If I were starting from scratch then i'd consider a pellet furnace as well, since they are designed right from the start for this purpose (don't have to worry about any code violations as well fooling around with registers, etc.) Below is a link to the duct kit which Enviro offers for the Maxx line.




```
http://www.enviro.com/product_notes/1323930425-Maxx%20Heat%20Distribution%20Kit.pdf
```


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 26, 2013)

Well now that you've had a good dose of reality delivered to your computer screen welcome to the forums (funny farm) where we are more than willing to discuss (and argue) just about anything even remotely related to producing heat with a pellet burner.


----------



## DV (Jan 26, 2013)

I''ve got the Drolet ECO  65 as  well.  Ducted  from the basement.  It has  a  500  cfm blower. I have connected 1 duct from plenum to my family room above. Register air temps are approx 145 on setting 3 and 155 on setting 4. My particular setup is working great.  70 to 74 on main level. 66 to 70 upstairs and heat pump stays off. Upstairs heat pump has come on occasionally at night during the low teen temps. Approx. 800 square foot of finished basement. 1400 main level and 1400 upstairs. I also have an open foyer which helps move air upstairs and the basement stairs serves as a return.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 26, 2013)

Running pellet FURNACE here, because I already had oil FURNACE and ductwork installed. If I'd started with an oil BOILER, I would have sistered a pellet BOILER. That being said, if I'd had the option of a free standing unit on the first floor, I woulda gone that route.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences, set-ups, and advice. I have lots to digest. 

So after reading all your posts and multiple other threads here, I believe that the Enviro Maxx-M will be my best option for a few reasons.
1) It's a giant stove w/ 130lb. hopper and 60,000 BTU
2) It can be fitted with a duct kit
3) It has a 455 CFM blower (which I will need to get heat from the basement.

I think if I buy one for this season, I will have it installed in the basement, learn how to run/clean it, and enjoy a warm basement for this season (what I'm leaning towards right now)


----------



## DV (Jan 27, 2013)

Check out the specs on the Drolet. I believe it is pretty much the same as enviro maxx. I was actually looking at the enviro maxx first before I bought the Drolet. http://www.costco.ca/Drolet-ECO-65-Pellet-Stove.product.100002986.html


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you DV,  there are NO dealers in my area


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 27, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> Thank you DV, there are NO dealers in my area


 
There are a number of places in Maine where you can get Drolet stoves. Just a question of how far you are willing to go, oh the stoves are self service IIRC.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 29, 2013)

Made appt. today for installer to come look at my House and hopefully give me some ideas for a good install location (basement)

Anyone here use/heard of *Victorian* Enterprises stove installers? They are out of Epping NH


----------



## Speed3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Epping, NH?  Are you in the Berwicks or something?  I got my stove from Alternative Heat Source in Naples.  So far, they have been fantastic, and the sell Enviro.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 29, 2013)

Speed3 said:


> Epping, NH? Are you in the Berwicks or something? I got my stove from Alternative Heat Source in Naples. So far, they have been fantastic, and the sell Enviro.


 
I'm dealing with http://www.nordicstove.com/ in Dover, NH. They do not install stove but they do service them.  They use 2 different installers and Victorian is one.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Jan 29, 2013)

If you have hot water heat, I'm not sure why you're not considering a boiler. This is my first season heating with a Harman PB105, but I've been very happy with it. Maintenance is easy. It has a hopper that holds four bags of pellets, and it delivers heat throughout the house without any compromises. My stove vendor was not able to plumb it in, but it was easy to find a good heating contractor to do the job.


----------



## Happy Hour (Jan 29, 2013)

@  Mr._Graybeard, How much work (cleaning/maintance) is involved with your PB?  Don't think I looking to replace my furnace, just add another cheaper heat source.


----------



## Mr._Graybeard (Jan 29, 2013)

I scrape the burnpot every few days, empty the ash pan maybe every couple weeks. There's also a trap for fines and a small ash trap under the burnpot that I hit every couple of weeks, which is probably a lot more attention than they need.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 3, 2013)

So I've decided to go with the Enviro Maxx-M and will be ordering it this week.  Several of you have mentioned adding the duct kit, not sure what the difference is but it says 'Maxx only, not for the Maxx-M'  Anyone know why?  Would if fit the Maxx-M?

http://www.enviro.com/product_notes/1323930425-Maxx Heat Distribution Kit.pdf


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 3, 2013)

They don't specify the Maxx M is all. But the Maxx and Maxx M share the same outer skin. I have asked a dealer and he said it does fit. You should be fine!

Link to the dealer I know answer!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-pick-up-venting-supplies.80517/#post-1028234


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 3, 2013)

I see that some people say it does fit, is there anyone hear running the Maxx-M with this kit?

I also think I'll have a OAK installed.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> Made appt. today for installer to come look at my House and hopefully give me some ideas for a good install location (basement)
> 
> Anyone here use/heard of *Victorian* Enterprises stove installers? They are out of Epping NH


 
Friend of mine used them in Kittery for an install in 2010. Owner did the eval and sent some kids for the job. Not the best install work. Rather sloppy actually.

IE: They forgot to bring OAK set up, had to run to HD to get what they needed. I found the outside air tubing to be the wrong size for a Harman and they ripped the tubing at the inlet so it was not drawing all the air from outside: fixed that last year-sort of. They half-arsed the wall thimble to the sheet rock. We finally redid it correctly recently by installing dry wall anchors. Those should have been used from the get go.  Also even though they used ICC venting, it leaks and had to seal it with tape.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> I'm dealing with http://www.nordicstove.com/ in Dover, NH. They do not install stove but they do service them. They use 2 different installers and Victorian is one.


 
love the guys at Nordic . i  didn't buy my stove there but i bought my GMG pellet grill there . 

i bought my stove over at The Fire House Stove Shoppe in Epping also recommend highly


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 3, 2013)

@ gbreda, Thank you for the reply, good to know.  I had another installer come over and he will be doing the job. He is also letting me get all the supplies myself to save me a little money.  We will get the stove in place and he will give me a list of what to get.  This will also allow me time to run power from the panel for the stove.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 3, 2013)

Woody1911a1 said:


> love the guys at Nordic.


 
And they sell good pellets too...... Plus I'm getting a free ton with my purchase.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> And they sell good pellets too...... Plus I'm getting a free ton with my purchase.


 
Hmmm, never tried them for pellets. What do they carry and at what price? Had I gone with Enviro, I most likely would have bought from Nordic


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 3, 2013)

They have Spruce Point, PWI, & LG's


----------



## gbreda (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> They have Spruce Point, PWI, & LG's


 
Love the Spruce Pointe, but too much $$ this year.  The MWP softies are doing just fine. 

How much are they getting for the Spruce?


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 3, 2013)

I believe $300/ton, still cheaper than oil, lol.


----------



## gbreda (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> I believe $300/ton, still cheaper than oil, lol.


 
Check Great Works Biofuel in Berwick. Dave had them for around 270 (that was early season though) and will deliver. Great guy and will stand behind his product. Have used him for 4 years now. 

Also, Home and Hearth in Hampton has Vermont for 280, slightly better than Spruce and made in Vermont.


----------



## ScotL (Feb 4, 2013)

If you're heating with hot water already and you are going with a basement install, that's a perfect fit for a pellet boiler. You don't have to remove your current oil boiler. I have a pellet boiler in my basement and it's plumbed directly into the existing oil boiler. I can even run both at once if I have to - for instance if someone lets the pellet boiler run empty and the water temperature drops to 60 deg and the wife starts getting cold and you need to heat it up in a hurry.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 4, 2013)

@ gbreda, Great Works Biofuels is where I will be picking up my free ton of pellets.  If next year I decide to become a 'PIG' I will def. have Dave deliver them, it's only 13 miles so Delivery isn't bad.

@ ScotL, It's a great idea but I'm not looking to spend that much money and burn pellets year around.


----------



## saladdin (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> @ jtakeman, That was my only concerm with the Harman, the Enviro Maxx is like 435CFM (think that's pretty good..??) I will look into the others. The thing is finding a close enough, all in one dealer that I like.
> 
> @ silverfox103, I wish my 1st floor was an option.....She said NO! Happy wife=Happy life
> 
> @ CT Pellet, MMMmmmmmm....I love cookies.


 

I'm in the minority here but that Happy wife=Happy Life stuff is BS. You should do what's best for the family in the long run. If you can't logisticly put it upstairs then that's one thing but if it's only asthetics, well that thing would be placed upstairs. Putting it in the basement will cost more time, headache and money. Those three things will cause more damage then some silly cliche.

You will fully regret putting it in the basement. That's my bet.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 11, 2013)

Got the Enviro Maxx-M home along with a ton of LG's, ordered a TrippLite surge protector (so I don't get into trouble with then Surge Protector police) got 2 ICC clean out T's, and now just waiting for the weather to be a bit better to get the stove in place so I can measure for the rest of the vent pipe I'll need for venting.  Can't wait to get this hooked up and running


----------



## DV (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool. Sounds nice. Good luck with the install.


----------



## bdaoust (Feb 12, 2013)

I bought a house similiar to the original poster (roughly 1,200 sqft Cape,second floor) a few months ago and it has a Harman P68 in the basement. 

The house takes a while to heatup (3+ hours) going from 60 to 68.  Once you are at temperature though, the stove maintains a nice temperature throughout the whole house. 

I burn about 2 bags a day if running 24/7 at an average of 68 degrees.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 12, 2013)

bdaoust said:


> The house takes a while to heatup (3+ hours) going from 60 to 68. Once you are at temperature though, the stove maintains a nice temperature throughout the whole house.


 
Thit is what I'm hoping for


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Hour said:


> Got the Enviro Maxx-M home along with a ton of LG's, ordered a TrippLite surge protector (so I don't get into trouble with then Surge Protector police) got 2 ICC clean out T's, and now just waiting for the weather to be a bit better to get the stove in place so I can measure for the rest of the vent pipe I'll need for venting. Can't wait to get this hooked up and running


 
And we can't wait to see the install pictures. With a nice fire going of coarse. 

So what do you think of it?


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 12, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> So what do you think of it?


 
 It's sitting in the box in my garage right now (but it's pretty, lol)until we can get it into the basement and the vent bought, but I do have pellets in the basement ready to go


----------

